# I will draw your horse for free.



## bustersmyboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, I need some practice drawing horses, so if you guys could post some pics of your horses and I'll draw them for you. I can do black and white, oil pastel and colored pencil.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i would love it if you could draw my horse Rena! 
theres pictures of her in 'my barn' you can choose which one you want to do, and if you want colors and stuff! 
thanks in advance


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, could you do one of Lucky for me? It would be greatly apreciated  (any format, but black and white would be easiest as she's black and white anyway!)

I have her pictures in my barn if you want to do one of her


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

if you want, you can do what you like with this picture


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Here's my Bella if your intrested. :<D


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you please do one for my horses? You can do one for each or just one total. If you're doing just one, can you please so Arthur? All four of them hav pix under my horses


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

*Cocoa*

Here is cocoa if yo could draw her that would be great


----------



## bustersmyboy (Jan 9, 2010)

speedy da fish, I can't draw humans at all so do you think you can give me another picture?


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a photo of my horse, Sassy, for you to draw. I hope you can use it despite the poor quality


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

bustersmyboy said:


> speedy da fish, I can't draw humans at all so do you think you can give me another picture?


yeah sure


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pictures of My Boy:


----------



## bustersmyboy (Jan 9, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Can you please do one for my horses? You can do one for each or just one total. If you're doing just one, can you please so Arthur? All four of them hav pix under my horses


 I'm drawing arthur, but im modifing some things any preference on how you want it done, oil pastel, colored pencil or b + w?


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*That would be cool, there are pictures of My tb in my barn if you would*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could you do one of two horses together??
if so could you do the first one
if not could you do the second one


----------

